# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Tư vấn đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh đề online uy tín hàng đầu hơn win2888 nhiều

## vuducvip

*Tư vấn nhanh khi tham gia đánh lô đề online*
Đỏ + đỏ = xanh trong   đánh lô đề online
Trên là ví dụ cụ thể cho đến thời điểm hiện tại là ngày 28/5/2011
Ta lấy con đầu tiên của giải đặc biệt thứ 2 cộng với con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt thứ 3 lấy tổng của nó làm chạm chuẩn nuôi trong 5 ngày cuối tuần ,thường thì chỉ nuôi 3 ngày là ăn .
7.  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online đánh dồn tổng
Ta lấy các tổng của giải đặc biệt chưa ra của tuần trước làm chạm chuẩn ghép với nhau đánh dàn nuôi trong tuần
PP này có thể chơi quanh năm ,tuần nổ ít nhất 1 lần
VD : Tuần trước tính từ ngày 16/5 đến ngày 22/5 /22011 đã ra các tổng 123567 còn thiếu tổng 0489
Ta có dàn ĐB
040 080 090 484 494 898 win2888
Kết quả : Thứ 2 ngày 23/5/2011 ĐB nổ 80 tiếp tục đánh ngày 24/5/2011 nổ tiếp 98
- Trường hợp có vốn hôm sau đánh lại liền. Ít vốn đợi 3 hôm sau nhào vô nuôi theo kiểu gấp thếp.
(các con   đánh lô đề online  này có đặc điểm là từ lúc nổ 3 nháy đến lúc nổ lại ít nhất là 0 ngày, còn bình thường thì 3,4 hoặc 5, 6 ngày: (ace lưu ý đôi khi cũng có ngoại lệ: ví dụ con 99 8 ngày, con 17 là 11 ngày...), xác suất nổ trong tuần =90 % (tức là bắt 10 con   đánh lô đề online  sẽ có 9 con nổ sau 7 ngày)).
Cách 2:
- Đợi con   đánh lô đề online  có phong độ tốt xuất hiện (nổ nhiều trong 20 ngày)và
- Có tần số xuất hiện dao động từ 1 đến 4 ngày. (Chọn con   đánh lô đề online  này để nuôi)
(thời gian nuôi max = 5 ngày nhé ace)Như vậy ta từ ví dụ trên ta thấy lấy con đầu tiên giải đặc biệt này thứ 2 đổi bóng làm tổng chuẩn để nuôi trong tuần ,pp này thường ăn vào cuối tuần ,nhận định tuần này có tổng 0 trong   danh lo de online
Các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online và  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  nuôi ĐB khác
a, Kinh nghiêm chơi kép (hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt giống nhau)
Để chơi được kép người chơi phải biết và phán đoán được khi nào có dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép.
Dấu hiệu báo sắp xuất hiện kép là khi ở giải đặc biệt xuất hiện hai số đầu của giải giống nhau và nó có thể xuất hiện trong hai hoặc ba ngày liên tục.
Khi đó người chơi nên để ý và có thể chơi được kép một cách chính xác.
Tuy nhiên quy luật nay không phải lúc nào cung đúng nhưng nó vẫn được dùng vì độ chính xác cao mà người chơi chấp nhận được.
c,  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  theo dõi sự xuất hiện các con số qua các con Giáp trong từng tuần, tháng ,năm đôi khi còn căn cứ vào thống kê của nhiều năm để người chơi đi đến quyết định chơi con số nao.
Theo ngẫu nhiên nhiều khi sẩy ra các trường hợp trùng lặp các con số vào đúng ngày có con Giáp tương ứng của lần ra trước.
d,  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  theo dõi và chơi theo Tổng
Chơi theo Tổng la cách tính theo thống kê và  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  đối với 2 số cuối của giải đặc biệt.
Thêm một vài cách bắt ĐB có cách ăn thông thường xuyên và có cách thì thường ngắt quãng nên cần sự theo dõi và tuỳ duyên từng người:
1. Cộng dồn 5 số GĐB ngày CN rồi trừ dần cho 9 có số dư là bao nhiêu thì sẽ đánh đầu đít đấy trong tuần.VD: 4+3+0+5+9=21-9=12-9=3 đánh đầu đít 2. Lấy số thứ 3 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày CN làm đầu đít trong tuần. VD: 43059 = trong tuần có đầu đít 0 hoặc 9
3. Hai con đầu của GDB ngày CN làm tổng, hệ, dây trong tuần. VD: 43059 trong tuần có tổng 7,hệ 34, con mùi.
4.Đít của GĐB ngày CN tịnh tiến lên 2 lần làm đít và tổng trong tuần VD43059 có đít và tổng 901
5.Ngày CN về 59 là dây hợi trong tuần có tứ hành xung Dần thân tỵ hợi.
Con giữa GĐB ngày thứ 7 và thứ 2 làm đầu đít,tổng trong tuần.
6. Cộng con thứ 1 và thứ 5 của GĐB ngày thứ 2 ra tổng trong tuần
7. Con giữa của GĐB ngày CN là 4 thì trong tuần có kép- Lưu ý: nên để sang ngày thứ 2 mới nuôi, thường chỉ nuôi đến ngày thứ 3 hoặc thứ 4 là nổ, có rất nhiều lần nó nổ luôn vào ngày hôm sau..
 Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online lấy   đánh lô đề online  nuôi của "MT5P":
kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  bắt   đánh lô đề online  XSMB để nuôi trong tuần.
Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online bắt   đánh lô đề online  của mình (tạm gọi) là " Núp lùm chờ địch xuất hiện " như sau:
Cách 1:
- Đợi con   đánh lô đề online  nổ 3 nháy xuất hiện. (Chọn con   đánh lô đề online  này để nuôi)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de online uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web ghi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi lo de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, trang danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

